# New to Cichlids



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm looking for pictures of different kinds of cichlids that u all have. 
Thanks
Aims :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how big of a tank are you planning on keepeing them in? and i wish i had a digital cam so i could post some pics of my cichlids


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm most likely getting a 30gal pretty soon...in the next 2 months or so.
thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lots of pics here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/species_profiles.php

and here http://www.geocities.com/watermonster1/species.htm

and here's a closeup of some of my personal fish in a 200g


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

why do you mix CA cichlids with africans? they need completly differnt PH levels. and for a 30g you could go with some africans or a few small CA cichlids like rams, angelfish, convicts, firemouth, or even a silvani. there are numerous fish out there for your tank. get what you think looks best


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> why do you mix CA cichlids with africans? they need completly differnt PH levels


 very common misconception there. Their ph levels can be quite compatible.

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...=nigrofasciatus

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...ciesname=crabro


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I mix them in all my tanks as well. Never had a problem


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

big question is do you want a community of smaller cichlids that interact with eachother or one big monster cichlid that wants to bite your hand off? The world of cichlids is huge. Plenty of great choices


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

She wants "community of smaller cichlids"

But I want "big monster cichlid that wants to bite your hand off".

BTW: Aims is my girl. 
just so you dont think im some weirdo'


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

do you want agressive cichlids or peaceful? if you want peaceful id go with a pair of blue rams and a pair of angelfish







. but if you want an agressive fish i would suggest silvani, jack dempsey, or convicts. if you want a really nice cichlid i'd go with a blue jack dempsey


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you could try a small colony of blue dempsys.. that would make her happy.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

any pics?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ram cichlids are a good choice for a 30. Plus Aquatic Specialties usually carries them. AS also has been carrying Sajicas for a few months now, they are a great choice and will be fine in a 30.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this pic is of a sajica, the above previous post is of a ram cichlid.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

my sajica


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

What if we wanted a Cichlid that would try to kill anybody that put there hand in the tank? for a 50 Gal. breeder.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Caseman said:


> What if we wanted a Cichlid that would try to kill anybody that put there hand in the tank? for a 50 Gal. breeder.


a fancy flowerhorn is the only fish that would guaranteed to be THAT aggressive, and yet stay small enough to live in that tank. They cost about $100 on up though.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

How rare are they?

Where could I find one?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I would just go with a low grade Fh, I own one and the aggression is unsurpassed and it was $10 after a trade in. They look just like trimacs.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

here is a pic of my low grade fh. or trimachorn....whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the problem with low-grade ones is that they grow much bigger. High-grades only get like 8-10" long. Low grades are essentially trimacs and can get 14" long, which greatly exceeds the capacity of a 50g. Hence my suggestion of a high grade one.

http://www.exoticflowerhorns.com/
http://www.flowerhornimports.com/

prime places to get them


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

NM pic was too big


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and check out the video in this thread

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=0&#entry437586


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Ya i just found that

Thanks tho


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

www.flowerhornusa.com

aquabid.com also has decent listings


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

hey piranha45

what kind of fish is in your avatar?
thanks


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill go ahead and answer for him. Its a nandopsis urophthalmus. aka the mexican terror, aka uro, aka mayan. I was lucky enough to find a 4.5" specimen at Pet World on the Beltline in their "assorted south american cichlid" tank even though it is central. It was $7.99.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*jumps up and down all excited*

its a _Nandopsis urophthalmus_, common names being False Red Terror (yes there is a true red terror, but i like uros more than them anyway!) and Mayan cichlid.

The fish I had up prior to this one was also a uro, but it was off a foreign website and I was only using it because it was the nicest pic of a uro I could get ahold of at the time,. until this fine gentleman got back from his incredible fishing trip.









Uros are a very rugged, aggressive 9"-12" long (though wild 15" specimens have been measured) central american cichlid that reside in lakes/estuaries/bayous/(sometimes even living in straight marine water). They have big teeth (by cichlid standards anyway) to suit a carnivorous lifestyle. They are tied with motaguense/loisellei/fredrichstahli as being my favorite cichlid, and I chose the uro over the others as my avatar because unlike the other 3, I actually have a uro of my own. The others I am unable to get ahold of due to lack of money funds, and tankspace too for that matter.

Here's a lousy pic of my 5" female uro.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Oddly enough, she decided to pair off with my 8" Texas. They are a happy couple, though they have not spawned.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we want more pictures of that texas...awesome fish p45..


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thePACK said:


> we want more pictures of that texas...awesome fish p45..


 i would have to aggree


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My Oscar when he was smaller


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The green texas may be a great fish for you to start with... however with many of these fish, your going to have to order them. Fish that you would typically find in your fish store would be oscars, jack dempseys, texas, green terrors, convicts, red devils... of those listed green terrors, JDs and cons are the best for your tank size.

Also you will see some "flowerhorn" in there, but make sure you are not paying to much for these ones from the store at a small size (they would be ripping you off). However they are good for experience and alot of fun..

Heres one of my FH for your eyes
flowerhorn


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

How fast do the flowerhorns grow?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

flowerhorns grow fast! as fast as oscars. mine grew from 1"-10" in 6 months. uro is a great fish for a 50g. so is a texas







. a texas is alot more agressive than a uro though. if you want a pretty fish that would fit in there and is still bad ass i would get the flowerhorn or even a green terror.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

some breeds grow much smaller then others.. FH would be the biggest fish that you could put in that tank without being cruel to the fish, but there are lots of other really neat smaller cichlids to choose from too.

Your doing right by seeing whats available first, you should be able to find the exact fish that fits your needs.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I dont really like the way the flower horn looks but i like its aggression

Any other aggressive cichlids?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

did you check out any of the other cichlids that we suggested? you might be able to keep a pike cichlid in there. i got mine for 5$ at petco. they eat like a pig and dont put up w/ any sh*t. maybe a amphilophus lyonsi or a nandopsis gramodes even.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Is there a cichlid forum?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you mean www.cichlid-forum.com??


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Cichildmadness is the best cichlid site on the net.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

here is my fish fishys


----------

